# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Вышла первая бета-версия менеджера рабочего стола KDE 4.1

## ALEX(XX)

29 мая 2008 года, 15:35 
Текст: Владимир Парамонов 
На этой неделе свет увидела первая бета-версия менеджера рабочего стола KDE 4.1 для операционных систем Linux и Unix. 



*Скриншот KDE (изображение с сайта проекта)*
За время, прошедшее с момента выхода KDE 4.0 в январе нынешнего года, участники проекта внесли в пакет большое количество улучшений и нововведений. Прежде всего, разработчики выделяют расширенную функциональность оболочки рабочего стола и усовершенствованную систему Plasma. На KDE 4.1 был портирован менеджер персональной информации Kontact, кроме того, в состав пакета включен новый медиаплеер Dragon Player. В программу просмотра графических изображений Gwenview и браузер Konqueror добавлены некоторые новые возможности. 
Менеджер KDE 4.1 получил улучшенную внутреннюю архитектуру, кроме того, разработчики устранили ошибки и уязвимости, обнаруженные с момента выхода предыдущего релиза. Плюс к этому в пакете KDE 4.1 решены выявленные проблемы несовместимости и реализован полный набор функций KDE 3.5.x. 
В состав KDE 4.1 входят карта-глобус Marble, оконный менеджер KWin, универсальная программа для просмотра документов Okular и офисный пакет KOffice, включающий программы для работы с электронными таблицами, текстовыми документами, презентациями и изображениями. Можно также упомянуть файловый менеджер Dolphin, игры и обучающие приложения. 
Разработчики подчеркивают, что бета-версия KDE 4.1 ориентирована, в первую очередь, на тестеров, энтузиастов и участников проекта. Рядовым пользователям, которые хотят заменить KDE 3 новой версией менеджера рабочего стола, рекомендуется дождаться появления окончательной модификации KDE 4.1, анонс которой запланирован на 29 июля текущего года. 
Загрузить бета-версию KDE 4.1 можно с веб-сайта проекта.

compulenta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

